# Need Help!!



## 2-Swole (Apr 11, 2006)

Whats the key to doing cardio? I am bout 190 w/ 8% body weight and I do cardio on tues and thurs night at the track and sat on the treadmill.  How do I maintain my bf% and stay cut while I start my bulking cycle. Should I change to a lighter cardio? Should I do it in the morning time? Need some tips!:wallbash:


----------



## healthfreak (Apr 11, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> Whats the key to doing cardio? I am bout 190 w/ 8% body weight and I do cardio on tues and thurs night at the track and sat on the treadmill.  How do I maintain my bf% and stay cut while I start my bulking cycle. Should I change to a lighter cardio? Should I do it in the morning time? Need some tips!:wallbash:



at 8%. your sitting at a good spot. just keep at the same cardio.
jsut make sure your diet is clean. 

and if you do start gaining to much fat, up cardio alitle bit and change your diet.


----------

